# forum mit tor nicht benutzbar!?

## mikkk

Hi Leute,

Laut diesem Newsletter ist das Forum jetzt nicht mehr zu erreichen, wenn man tor zum surfen benutzt  :Sad: .

Ich sehe es ja ein, dass etwas gegen Spammer & Co. unternommen werden muss, aber ich halte das für eine sehr schlechte Idee.

Zum einen wird das den Spammern ziemlich egal sein, da die meisten von denen eine dynamische IP haben werden (wer kein DSL benutzt, wird sicher noch ein Modem irgendwo rumfliegen haben) oder gleich gekaperte Rechner benutzen.

Zum anderen haben viele ehrliche Benutzer (zu denen ich mich eigentlich immer gezählt habe) jetzt keinen Zugang mehr zum Forum. Ich werde wegen einzelner Websites auf den Einsatz von tor nicht verzichten. 

Wird sich an dieser Sperrung in Zukunft noch was ändern?

Ich würde es schade finden, das Forum nicht mehr nutzen zu können.

mikkk

----------

## psyeye

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Laut diesem Newsletter ist das Forum jetzt nicht mehr zu erreichen, wenn man tor zum surfen benutzt

 

Eben der Newsletter enthält auch einen Link auf die Diskussion mit den Foren-Admins und -Ops. Das Beste wird sein, Du hängst Dich dort rein - hier im deutschen Unterzweig werden die Moderatoren bei sowas, wie wir, nicht wirklich was bestimmen können...

...was dann auch eine Diskussion müßig macht, oder?

psyeye

----------

## tango

ich kann eure Meinung und auch die der Admins verstehen, viel mehr würde mich aber interessieren wie diese Proxy-User geblockt werden, da ich selber ein phpBB nutze..

Gibt es da bestimmte Kennungen o.ä (damit wird Tor bspw. im IRC geblockt)

tango

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eben der Newsletter enthält auch einen Link auf die Diskussion mit den Foren-Admins und -Ops. Das Beste wird sein, Du hängst Dich dort rein - hier im deutschen Unterzweig werden die Moderatoren bei sowas, wie wir, nicht wirklich was bestimmen können... 
> 
> 

 

Wenn das vom ganzen Foren-Team entschieden wird, dann sollten "unsere" Mods genauso viel zu sagen haben wie alle anderen auch, oder  :Wink: . Und es gibt hier sicher auch Leute, die nicht so gut englisch können. Schon wegen denen mach IMHO eine zweite Diskussion Sinn.

mikkk

----------

## ian!

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Zum einen wird das den Spammern ziemlich egal sein, da die meisten von denen eine dynamische IP haben werden (wer kein DSL benutzt, wird sicher noch ein Modem irgendwo rumfliegen haben) oder gleich gekaperte Rechner benutzen.

 

Das ist für die aber wesentlich schwieriger/aufwändiger.

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Wird sich an dieser Sperrung in Zukunft noch was ändern?

 

Langfristig evtl., wobei ich dazu keinen Grund sehe.

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Ich würde es schade finden, das Forum nicht mehr nutzen zu können.

 

In den Proxyausnahmen einfach das Forum eintragen und gut ist.

 *tanjo wrote:*   

> ich kann eure Meinung und auch die der Admins verstehen, viel mehr würde mich aber interessieren wie diese Proxy-User geblockt werden, da ich selber ein phpBB nutze.. 

 

Siehe oben genannten englischen Thread.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

für mich klingt der Eintrag in dem Newsletter eher nach einem Aprilscherz.

Wäre ich jetzt ein Bösewicht, würde ich statt Tor eben etwas anderes (z.B. JAP oder meinetwegen irgendwelche anderen offenen Proxies oder Provider-Proxies via Tor) verwenden und schon kann der Spaß weitergehen. Der einzige, der leidet, sind letztendlich die ehrlichen Tor-User, die einfach nur ihre Privatsphäre gewahrt sehen wollen.

ChrisM

----------

## ian!

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Wäre ich jetzt ein Bösewicht, würde ich statt Tor eben etwas anderes (z.B. JAP oder meinetwegen irgendwelche anderen offenen Proxies oder Provider-Proxies via Tor) verwenden und schon kann der Spaß weitergehen.

 

Tor wurde übermäßig oft für solche Dinge benutzt. Deshalb wurde Tor geblockt. Geht das mit anderen Diensten weiter, werden diese ebenfalls geblockt werden.

----------

## psyqil

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Der einzige, der leidet, sind letztendlich die ehrlichen Tor-User

 Dafür leiden die ehrlichen Gentoo-Mods jetzt weniger. Das war ja keine willkürliche Entscheidung...

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

naja, der Punkt ist wohl eher der, dass ihr mit einer Sperrung von Tor allein nichts erreicht. Erstens gibt es genug offene Proxies, die meisten stehen zwar ohnehin im Ausland, aber diese kann man selbst auch über Tor benutzen und die könnt ihr unmöglich alle sperren, ich habe schon Listen mit hunderten davon gesehen und davon eine komplette aktuelle Liste zusammenzutragen dürfte so ziemlich unmöglich sein.

Zweitens ermutigt ihr mit solchen Aktionen (wenn weitere Seiten/Foren folgen), lediglich die Programmierer von Programmen wie Tor und ähnlichen Konsorten, das Teil eben auf komplettes P2P umzuschreiben, etwa im Gnutellastil, nur das zufällig nach 5 Hops der Datenstream ins normale Netz umgeleitet wird (gut, das hätte nichts mehr mit Tor zu tun, wäre aber nicht so schwer zu programmieren, Freenet und Entropy sind ja schon einige Schritte weiter, nur, dass sie die Informationen eben im Netz lassen).

Und wenn euch wirklich jemand schaden will, kann er auch einfach ein paar Zombierechner benutzen (Botnet), dann habt ihr ohnehin keine Chance, es sei denn, ihr programmiert ein komplettes Script, das automatisch sperrt.

ChrisM

----------

## ian!

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Und wenn euch wirklich jemand schaden will, kann er auch einfach ein paar Zombierechner benutzen (Botnet), dann habt ihr ohnehin keine Chance, es sei denn, ihr programmiert ein komplettes Script, das automatisch sperrt.

 

Hatten wir auch schon: http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20050110-newsletter.xml#doc_chap1

----------

## mikkk

Ich kann ChrisM87 da nur zustimmen. Wenn die Maßnahme funkionieren würde, könnte man sich ja darüber reden. Aber das bringt doch rein gar nichts.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist für die aber wesentlich schwieriger/aufwändiger. 
> 
> 

 

Wieso denn? Jezt können Leute mit einer dynamischen IP diese nicht mehr verschleiern. Wenn jemand Spammt, kennt man diese IP also. Und dann? Ruft ihr dann die Polizei?? Sperren bringt auch nix. Einfach neu einwählen und das Problem ist für den Spammer gelöst. Ich sehe darin absolut keinen Sinn.

Bei statischen IPs gibt es viele viele andere Möglichkeiten, diese zu verschleiern: Man kann einen freien Proxy benutzen, die man z.B. hier massenweise finden kann (man beacht die mit dem Eintrag "high anonymity" unter Type). Es gibt auch noch viele andere Anonymisierungstools wie z.B. JAP (wieso wurden die eigentlich nicht gesperrt?). Mittlerweile werden solche Programme soger von DataBecker & Co. in jedem Kaufhaus vertickt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dafür leiden die ehrlichen Gentoo-Mods jetzt weniger. Das war ja keine willkürliche Entscheidung...
> 
> 

 

Wenn man die Nutzer aus dem Forum vertreibt, haben die Mods in der Tat weniger zu tun. Aber ist es das wert?

mikkk

----------

## ian!

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Wieso denn? Jezt können Leute mit einer dynamischen IP diese nicht mehr verschleiern. Wenn jemand Spammt, kennt man diese IP also. Und dann? Ruft ihr dann die Polizei?? Sperren bringt auch nix. Einfach neu einwählen und das Problem ist für den Spammer gelöst. Ich sehe darin absolut keinen Sinn.

 

Es hat sich gezeigt, das Spammer gewisse Verhaltenmuster aufzeigen. Darunter halt auch, das es zu aufwändig ist sich jedes Mal neu einzuwählen. Meisst rechnen Sie sogar damit, dass Ihr Account nur wenige Minuten lebt und handeln dementsprechend.

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Bei statischen IPs gibt es viele viele andere Möglichkeiten, diese zu verschleiern: Man kann einen freien Proxy benutzen, die man z.B. hier massenweise finden kann (man beacht die mit dem Eintrag "high anonymity" unter Type).

 

Von dortaus wurden wie gesagt noch keine solchen Aktivitäten getätigt.

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Es gibt auch noch viele andere Anonymisierungstools wie z.B. JAP (wieso wurden die eigentlich nicht gesperrt?). Mittlerweile werden solche Programme soger von DataBecker & Co. in jedem Kaufhaus vertickt.

 

Sieht man mal, wie naiv die Leute sind und sich mit der Software anonym fühlen.

Gesperrt wurde JAP aus dem selben (wie oben genanntem Grunde) nicht.

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Wenn man die Nutzer aus dem Forum vertreibt, haben die Mods in der Tat weniger zu tun. Aber ist es das wert?

 

Was heisst denn "vertreibt"? Die Möglichkeit Tor zu benutzen und trotzdem auf das Forum zuzugreifen besteht ja weiterhin. Man deaktiviert Tor für Zugriffe auf das Forum.

----------

## amne

So traurig es ist, aber tor abzudrehen hat sich als sinnvoll erwiesen. Die Entscheidung wurde weder leichtfertig gefällt, noch sind wir 100%ig glücklich damit, aber wir ersparen uns damit viel Ärger weil wir nicht irgendwelchen Leuten, die sich mit tor verstecken nachforschen müssen.

Natürlich gibt es tausend andere Möglichkeiten, seine Identität zu verschleiern - momentan hatten wir aber nur mit tor Probleme.

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich den Hype um tor nicht ganz. Wer sich im Forum anmeldet (vielleicht sogar mit Cookie) ist trotz tor eindeutig identifizierbar. forums.gentoo.org speichert keine Daten (ausser dem Profil) und diese werden auch in keiner Hinsicht verwertet/vermarktet. Bis jetzt konnte noch niemand einen Grund angeben, wieso er mit tor auf das Forum zugreifen muss.

----------

## moe

Also ne simple Proxy-Ausnahme zu definieren, steht ja nun in keinem Verhältniss zum Spam entfernen im Forum..

Und da Spammer vielleicht nicht gerade den Gentoo-Newsletter lesen, stehen die Chancen ja recht gut, dass sie nicht wissen welche Proxys gesperrt sind, und somit auch wenig Lust haben wild drauf los zu probieren. Und wenn doch müssen sich die Admins halt was neues einfallen lassen, Kampf gegen Spam ist eh ein Kampf der nie gewonnen wird..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## think4urs11

So wie ich das sehe müssen die Admins nunmal *irgendwie* dafür sorgen Spinner/Spammer und ähnliches möglichst fernzuhalten.

Vor dieser Leistung die die Jungs (und Mädels?) da Tag für Tag bringen kann man eh nur den Hut ziehen.

Was die meisten an der ganzen Aktion stört ist aber denke ich mal nicht die Tatsache das TOR geblockt wird sondern mehr die Tatsache das dies komplett passiert.

... Ich nehme mal an gescriptetes iptables-droppen anhand einer tor-liste o.ä.(?) ...

Ein gangbarer Kompromiss (im Sinne von Admins haben die Spammer vom Hals UND die User sind halbwegs zufrieden) wäre (IMHO) den Lesezugriff auch via TOR weiterhin zu erlauben.

Das gleiche gilt natürlich für alles andere wie JAP, open proxies und und und.

Auf die Art ist zumindest der (anonyme) Zugriff auf die Informationen die das Forum bietet weiterhin möglich, nur das verändern eben nicht mehr - seh ich nicht als problematisch an; schließlich und endlich ist das hier ein Hilfeforum. Man kann ja auch nicht zum Doc gehen ohne ihm die Karte hinzulegen. Ich bin sicher kein privacy Fanatiker aber als das Thema hier die letzen Tage aufkam war der erste Gedanke in der Art 'mußte es denn gleich der ganz große Hammer sein?'. Ein eleganterer Weg wäre eben gewesen nur das Schreiben zu blocken - der Aufschrei wäre sicher kleiner gewesen.

Das einzige Problem das ich dabei auf die Schnelle sehe ist die Suchfunktion, da müßte man sich etwas überlegen.

Der Rest sollte sich mittels eines vorgeschalteten reverse proxies und acl-filtern auf 'http-get only' doch erschlagen lassen, oder?

----------

## amne

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Was die meisten an der ganzen Aktion stört ist aber denke ich mal nicht die Tatsache das TOR geblockt wird sondern mehr die Tatsache das dies komplett passiert.
> 
> ... Ich nehme mal an gescriptetes iptables-droppen anhand einer tor-liste o.ä.(?) ...
> 
> 

 

So ähnlich, tor-User werden über .htaccess auf eine Seite umgeleitet, die darauf hinweist, dass das Forum nicht mit tor benutzbar ist.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ein gangbarer Kompromiss (im Sinne von Admins haben die Spammer vom Hals UND die User sind halbwegs zufrieden) wäre (IMHO) den Lesezugriff auch via TOR weiterhin zu erlauben.
> 
> Das gleiche gilt natürlich für alles andere wie JAP, open proxies und und und.

 

Stimmt, das ist in der Umsetzung aber deutlich komplizierter und erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass irgendwas kaputtgeht und/oder seltsame Effekt auftreten. Eventuell wird das auch noch umgesetzt, sicher kann ich das aber noch nicht sagen.

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich den Hype um tor nicht ganz. Wer sich im Forum anmeldet (vielleicht sogar mit Cookie) ist trotz tor eindeutig identifizierbar. forums.gentoo.org speichert keine Daten (ausser dem Profil) und diese werden auch in keiner Hinsicht verwertet/vermarktet. Bis jetzt konnte noch niemand einen Grund angeben, wieso er mit tor auf das Forum zugreifen muss.
> 
> 

 

Wenn man tor benutzt, dann macht man das in erster Linie nicht, um sich vor einer Website zu verbergen (zumindest wenn man kein Spammer ist). Es geht vielmehr darum, zu verhindern, das ein "Bewegungsprofil" von einer Person erstellt werden kann. T-Online speichert die Verbindungsdaten meines Wissens schon und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis alle anderen Provider dazu gesetzlich verpflichtet werden. Wenn das Forum hier die Daten nicht vermarktet, ist das ja o.k. Aber massenweise personalisierte Datensätze in den Händen von privaten Firmen? Das geht sicher nicht lange gut. Und Verbote helfen da auch nicht, da man einen Verstoss gegen Datenschutzgesetze nur schwer nachweisen kann.

Deshalb ist es IMHO auch keine Lösung tor einfach für das Forum abzuschalten. Das ist doch auch garnicht notwendig. Think4UrS11hat doch schon einen guten Vorschlag gemacht. Sowas einzurichten ist sicher etwas aufwändig, aber wenn es einmal läuft, sollte man keine Arbeit mehr damit haben.

Außerdem gibt es doch noch die Möglichkeit, das automatische anlegen von Accounts zu verhindern. Die Methode mit dem String als Bildchen, der beim Anlegen eines Accounts abgetippt werden muss kann derzeit noch von keinem Bot umgangen werden. Und wenn denen schon das neu einwählen zu viel Aufwand ist, dann sollte das erst recht Funktionieren. Das hätte auch den Vorteil, das man damit auch alle anderen Proxys erwischt.

So wie es jetzt ist, werden sich die Spammer irgendwann anpassen und auf andere Proxys ausweichen.

Ich will den Mods hier ja echt keine unnötige Arbeit machen, aber ich finde das Abschalten von tor einfach für zu radikal, da viele normale Nutzer davon genauso betroffen sind wie die Spammer. Wenn es die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, würde ich das ja noch einsehen. Aber es gibt ja Alternativen, die weniger "Kollateralschäden" verursachen (s.o.).

mikkk

----------

## ph03n1x

 :Wink:  Nette Diskussion

Nähme mich mal wunder wieviel % der Forum Benutzer Tor benutzen, wahrscheinlich ein sehr kleiner Teil, darum wohl ein vertretbarer Einschnitt um den grossen restlichen Teil zu schützen.

Das hier tot zu diskutieren wird wohl nichts an der Sache ändern. Also anstatt zu jammern wäre es vielleicht effizienter sich einfach damit abzufinden und sich wenn man denn schon panische Angst vor Bewegunsprofilen etc. hat nach alternativen umzusehen.

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt Scheissegal wenn jemand ein profil von mir hat. Und wenn er meint er kann damit geld verdienen, soll er. Jeder der was dafür bezahlt ist strohdumm, sorry.  :Wink: 

Ausserdem habt ihr ja nicht's zu verbergen oder doch?

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt Scheissegal wenn jemand ein profil von mir hat. Und wenn er meint er kann damit geld verdienen, soll er. Jeder der was dafür bezahlt ist strohdumm, sorry. 
> 
> Ausserdem habt ihr ja nicht's zu verbergen oder doch?
> ...

 

Ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich finde Deine Einstellung extrem ignorant. Wenn es Dir nicht ausmacht mit heruntergelassenen Hosen durch die Welt zu gehen, ist das ja schön und gut. Aber wenn andere Leute das nicht machen wollen, solltest Du das doch zumindest respektieren.

Außerdem geht es Dich schlicht und ergreifend nichts an, ob ich was zu verbergen habe oder nicht  :Wink: .

mikkk

----------

## ph03n1x

 :Very Happy:  Naja der Vergleich mit den Hosen hinkt etwas, aber ok...

Ich respektiere ja auch, dass du du Angst vor Bewegungsprofilen hast, jedem das seine... Aber es wäre doch "effizienter" nach einer TOR alternative zu suchen anstatt hier zu jammern, weil so wie ich das sehe, TOR wohl kaum wieder freigeschaltet wird, weil das eben nur ein sehr kleiner %-Satz der Benutzer betrifft... und der Entscheid wohl nicht aus heiterem Himmel gefällt wurde.

Das war eigentlich mein Punkt.

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber es wäre doch "effizienter" nach einer TOR alternative zu suchen
> 
> 

 

Aber genau das werden sie Spammer doch auch machen. Die Sperrung von tor wird nur kurzfristig Abhilfe schaffen. Und früher oder später werden diese "Alternativen" auch abgeschaltet werden müssen. Außerdem haben Blacklists auf Dauer noch nie funktioniert. Bei E-Mails machen sie ja auch mehr Ärger als dass sie nützen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> weil das eben nur ein sehr kleiner %-Satz der Benutzer betrifft...
> 
> 

 

Im Vergleich zu den Windowsnutzern sind wir Linuxer doch auch nur eine kleine bedeutungslose Minderheit, oder  :Rolling Eyes: ?

mikkk

----------

## ph03n1x

Ich seh deinen Einwand ja schon aber das ist halt logisches vorgehen. Wenn du Angriffe von einer bestimmten IP-Range feststellst, dann wirst du diese wohl blocken, auch wenn du weisst, dass sie auch von anderen ranges kommen könnten, irgendwo muss man mal anfangen...

Und wenn du nur für das Forum eine TOR ausnahme machst, dann ist das doch ein vertretbarer Kompromiss oder?

Minderheiten haben's immer schwer  :Wink:  also kopf hoch und ab durch die Wand  :Laughing: 

----------

## oscarwild

Ich kenne die Spammer-Problematik nur zu gut aus dem IRC, und sehe das Vorgehen, anonyme Proxies etc. zu blocken, als absolute Notwendigkeit. Das hilft nur bedingt, aber eine 100%-Lösung kanns nicht geben.

Aber was spricht denn gegen ians Vorschlag für die TOR-User, bei sich eine Proxyausnahme für das Forum einzutragen?

Allerdings:

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt Scheissegal wenn jemand ein profil von mir hat. Und wenn er meint er kann damit geld verdienen, soll er. Jeder der was dafür bezahlt ist strohdumm, sorry.

 

Aus Sicht der Marktforschung ist das keineswegs strohdumm, sondern hocheffizient; strohdumm bleibt nur der Normalbürger, der gar nicht weiss, was andere alles über ihn wissen. Eine Potenz schlimmer wird das ganze, wenn Du irgendwann Besuch von den Grünlingen bekommst, weil Du vor Deinem im Internet gebuchten Flug in den Urlaub per Google nach "Nagelfeile" gesucht hast, und daher als potentieller Flugzeugterrorist giltst. Denk mal drüber nach!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *mikkk wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Aber es wäre doch "effizienter" nach einer TOR alternative zu suchen
> 
>  
> ...

 

Und genau das ist nicht so! Das Ziel des Spammers ist es nicht DAS Gentoo Forum zu spammen, sondern sein Ziel ist es ZU SPAMMEN! Das bedeutet, er wird halt in diesem Forum nichts mehr spammen sondern wird einfach weiterziehen! Warum sich eine alternative suchen wenn da draussen noch tausende von anderen Foren zu finden sind die ohne eine Änderung verspamt werden können.

Ausserdem kapiere ich immer noch nicht was du für ein Problem damit hast, das Forum aus dem Proxy rauszunehmen. Es geht um EINE Seite, bei der man dich verfolgen kann! EINE, mehr nicht! Ich meine, die Information, dass der Benutzer t-online.irgendwo.de-1234567 am 10. Aug um 12:14 Uhr ins Forum von gentoo.org gegangen ist, das ist ja die Information, auf die alle gewartet haben! Das interesiert die T-Online brandheiss. Und auch die Polizei. Schliesslich haben die Leute da alle nichts besseres zu tun als darauf zu warten, dass du einmal nicht tor benutzt  :Laughing: 

Ich finde es einfach immer wieder witzig, wie Leute z.B. gross herumposaunen, dass Sie Probleme mit "Bewegungsprofilen" haben, dann aber bedenkenlos in den nächsten Laden huschen und mit Ihrer Kreditkarte was einkaufen. Weiterhin hat man dann ja noch eine Supperpunkte-Plus Karte, welche beim Einkauf im Laden X 10% Rabatt garantiert. Da ist es dann völlig egal, dass man damit viel interessantere - weil besser verwertbare - Informationen über die Leute bekommt.

Ich meine... stell dir mal vor du würdest dich für Profile interessieren. Stellen wir uns weiter vor, die T-Online sei durch und durch korrupt und würde jedem der das wollte ein persönliches Profil von mikkk verkaufen. Würdest du die Daten wirklich wollen? Ich meine wie aussagekräftig sind die Daten denn? Wer kann dir garantieren, dass dies wirklich die Daten von mikkk sind und nicht das Profil von mikkk, seinem Bruder, der Schwester und dem Vater zusammen? Weiterhin, was willst du daraus lesen können? Hmm.. mikkk ist ein google Fetischist? von 1500 abgehenden Verbindungen sind die meisten Verbindungen zu www.google.de gegangen? (Boah, wie überraschend). 450 Der Verbindungen wurden zu Mega-banner-Klick.de registriert (Wie überraschend, Mega-banner-Klick ist der grösste Anbieter von Bannern). AChja, und dann sehe ich, dass mikkk regelmässig auf www.spiegel.de geht. Hmm... ahja..

Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach mal 7 Tage lang dein Surfverhalten nur für dich alleine mitloggst und dann versuchst etwas Sinnvolles daraus herauszulesen? Du würdest sehen, dass dies gar nicht mal so einfach ist. Besonders müsstest du dich fragen ob das, was du da herausgeholt hast wirklich zu Geld gemacht werden kann. Und wenn ja, ob es dir wirklich schaden könnte.

Und zum Schluss musst du einfach daran denken, dass T-Online nicht nur dich als Kunden hat, sondern Millionen mehr. Und sehr schnell wirst du darauf stossen, dass der Aufwand; irgendwelche Bewegungsprofile zu erstellen versuchen; riiiiiesig ist. Da ist es dann wohl doch viel einfacher einfach mal deinen Müll zu durchwühlen...

Im übrigen finde ich Lösung der Admins in Ordnung. Wer halt lieber reden schwingt, absolute Anonymität will und nicht mal bereit ist das Forum aus dem Proxy zu nehmen, der muss dan halt aussen vor bleiben. Pech gehabt! Man kann es nicht allen im Leben recht machen! Punkt.

Das sind hier die Regeln - welche nicht auf Willkür basieren sondern hinter denen nachvollziehbare Schritte stehen - wer damit ein Problem hat ist frei in der Entscheidung, z.B. in Zukunft www.gentooforum.de zu besuchen. Und wer das akzeptieren kann, der nimmt dann halt das Forum aus dem Proxy und besurft den Rest der Welt weiterhin mit tor.

Tja, und wenn dann immer mehr Seiten im Welt weiten warten das so handhaben wie unser Forum hier, dann sollte man nicht über die böse Entwicklung schimpfen, sondern vielmehr hinterfragen ob tor wirklich schon reif für die Menscheit war (oder umgekehrt  :Smile:  ).

Just my 2 Cent's...

P.s. fühl dich nicht persönlich angegriffen mikkk. Du warst einfach der letzte Poster, daher habe ich deinen Namen als Beispiel genommen. Hätte aber auch genausogut den amne oder ian! nehmen können!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ph03n1x

Naja sagen wir's so. Ich habe das nicht allgemein sondern mehr auf meinen Fall bezogen gemeint

Ich kenn mich ganz gut aus mit Marketing und solchen Sachen, studier das. Ich weiss wie solche Leute arbeiten, ich weiss wie Einfluss genommen wird auf das Kaufverhalten, etc, etc.

Allerdings bin ich jemand der solche Sachen nicht wirklich fördert. D.h. wenn ich aggressiv beworben werde kaufe ich extra nichts, etc. Ich kaufe teilweise auch "ethisch" ein *G* und ich denke bei Linux nutzern ist die Sache auch etwas anders wie beim Durchschnittsbürger, evtl.

Aber du hast recht, der "gläserne" Kunde hat schon potential, im grossen ganzen funktioniert die Sache ganz gut, aber ich mach mir ehrlich gesagt mehr sorgen über diese Punktesysteme in den Supermärkten (Hier in der Schweiz auch Cumulus genannt). Hier gibt's interessantere Profile als nur durch Surfverhalten, weil man weiss, wann die Person einkauft, was Sie einkauft, etc. etc. Allgemein findet ein grosser Teil der Datenerhebung eh im wirklichen Leben statt, jedesmal wenn du deine Kredit- oder Bankkarte ziehst, ...

Man kann praktisch nichts dagegen machen, deshalb ist es mir mittlerweile egal.

Apropops Terror, ich lebe in einem (wirklich) freien Land und mach mir da nicht so sorgen...

ein bisschen OT das ganze  :Smile: 

----------

## longinus

[quote="STiGMaTa_ch"][quote="mikkk"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und zum Schluss musst du einfach daran denken, dass T-Online nicht nur dich als Kunden hat, sondern Millionen mehr. Und sehr schnell wirst du darauf stossen, dass der Aufwand; irgendwelche Bewegungsprofile zu erstellen versuchen; riiiiiesig ist. Da ist es dann wohl doch viel einfacher einfach mal deinen Müll zu durchwühlen...
> 
> 

 

Also diesen Punkt sehe ich etwas skeptischer, es gab mal in den 70er Jahren die Public Domain Software 'Promises' (Schleppnetzsoftware) und die wurde dann von verschiedenen 'Diensten' weiterentwickelt (Quelle: Buch "Die Datenmafia").

Ich sehe das Problem auch nicht unbedingt im Verfolgungsprofil eines Einzelenen, sondern mehr in der Auswertung vieler Profile und den Relationen die sich daraus ableiten lassen.

Wenn das nach Schily geht, habe wir sowieso bald den gläsernen Internetbenutzer, wenn dann wie bei der Volkszählung Fehler mit 'Familienmitglied Kater Felix' passieren, kann schon mal ein 70er Jähriger Kölner Opa als gefärlicher islamischer Terorist eingestuft werden, und das ohne das er es direkt merken kann.

----------

